# Motherboard se apaga



## SirSayco (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola muchachos! Como les va? Tengo una pequeña consulta para ver si mi placa madre se puede reparar...
Cuando pongo el conecto de 4 pines de 12V (ATX P4)el mother se apaga en menos de 1 segundo. Girará 10 grados el micro y se apaga....pero si la prendo sin el conector enciende bien.
Resta decir que solo le conecto la fuente(Saque memoria, procesador, disco, etc)







Así es como se ve detrás, pero en la parte de adelante no se ve nada quemado ni nada raro...debo cambiar toda esa parte cambiada, es decir lo que está delante...??

Acá están las fotos de frente donde no veo nada inusual.



Si las quieren en mejor calidad las resubo....!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 19, 2012)

Justamente es el área de *regulación del Micro*, realmente te arriesgarías a reparar eso ? si algo sale mal el micro se va de viaje.

.-


----------



## SirSayco (Abr 19, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Justamente es el área de *regulación del Micro*, realmente te arriesgarías a reparar eso ? si algo sale mal el micro se va de viaje.
> 
> .-



jajajaj...gracias por el consejo....no había pensado en esa....prefiero perder solo la placa y no el micro...!!

Saludos!!


----------



## nocta (Abr 20, 2012)

Repasa las soldaduras ...


----------



## djwash (Abr 20, 2012)

Tiene cara de AsRock...

Esa zona que esta oscurecida no esta quemada, es producto de la elevada temperatura de los mosfet que estan del otro lado, pasa cuando haces overclock o pones un procesador con un TDP muy justo al que soporta la placa madre, mala refrigeracion del gabinete, y tambien en placas madre de gama baja (o muy baja).

Lo que puede estar quemado son los mosfet en si, o el micro, saca el micro y mide con un tester la continuidad entre los pines positivo y negativo del conector, si da cortocircuito podes probar cambiar los mosfet por unos nuevos o sacados de otra placa madre, de todas maneras puede estar quemados otros componentes, o puedes dañar algo mas al cambiar mosfet sin las herramientas necesarias.

Lo que yo haria es cambiar la placa, y en lo posible poner una Gigabyte o Asus, ya que los modelos de la gama baja son superiores a los de otras marcas.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Abr 20, 2012)

SirSayco saludos, lo que dijo el compañero Djwash sobre los mosfet es cierto hay esta el daño, pero te toca quitar todos los mosfet y medir uno por uno y remplazar el que esta dañado y antes de montarlos mide desde tiarra (GND) al gate de la palaca de cada mosfet, si te marca corto el integrado de control tambien esta malo.


Suerte


----------



## SirSayco (Abr 23, 2012)

Gracias muchachos por responder. No es Asrock es una Foxconn P4M800M01-6L RS2.
Mas adelante haré todo lo que me dijeron. Recién hoy conseguí una máquina para probar el micro y anda. Así que lo que hice por el momento fue comprarme la Asrock G41M-VS3 que soporta justo los Pentium D. Que es el de la placa que no anda.
Así que cuando tenga tiempo cambiaré todos los mosfet o en su defecto solo el que esté dañado.

Saludos!!


----------

